# PC Gehäuse gesucht ! Für Gaming PC (mit Seiten Fenster)



## xTDmAStErx (27. August 2008)

*PC Gehäuse gesucht ! Für Gaming PC (mit Seiten Fenster)*

Ja wie gesagt suche ich ein PC Gehäuse mit einem Seitenfenster . Das Gehäuse sollte nicht mehr als 100 bis 120 Euro kosten. Und es soll hineinpassen :
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 Zotac, Q6600 (
wird noch verbessert),Mainboard MS-7502 Wird demnächst ersetzt durch ein besseres. Und es sollte platz zum Casemodding sein. Und keine scharfen Kanten und gute Kabelverlegung 

P.S. es sollte eine belnde vorne hinein für kartenslot etc. usb usw.
Danke Tom


----------



## geforceeee (27. August 2008)

*AW: PC Gehäuse gesucht ! Für Gaming PC (mit Seiten Fenster)*

NZXT Lexa !!

Hab ich auch und ist sauuu geil! ODer selber bauen

lg, geforceeee


----------



## OC-King (27. August 2008)

*AW: PC Gehäuse gesucht ! Für Gaming PC (mit Seiten Fenster)*

Nzxt Tempest!   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Lüfter,gut für Luftstrom im PC,damit dürfte deine Hardware einen Kühlen Kopf bewaren.  
Achja,und geil sieht das Case ja auch noch aus.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. August 2008)

*AW: PC Gehäuse gesucht ! Für Gaming PC (mit Seiten Fenster)*

kannst doch mal bei http:\\www.caseking.de gucken

als firmen fallen immer gerne antec, coolermaster, NZXT, chieftec, silverstone, lian li, thermaltake, ...

ist ja auch recht geschmacksabhängig,

generell, wenn du viel modden willst bist du mit nem schlichten design besser bedient, weil du noch viel machen kannst, bei den stark zerklüfteten design hast du wenig was du noch selbst tun kannst

irgendwie ins auge fiehl mir gerade das hier
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Thermaltake/Bach-VX-Serie/Thermaltake-VF4000BWS-BachVX-Window-Edition::6388.html
aber schau ruhig erst mal ein bissel rum, mach ne engere auswahl udn frag dann noch mal nach ein paar ausgesuchten modellen


----------



## totovo (27. August 2008)

*AW: PC Gehäuse gesucht ! Für Gaming PC (mit Seiten Fenster)*



			
				Chris-W201-Fan am 27.08.2008 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> kannst doch mal bei http:\\www.caseking.de gucken
> 
> als firmen fallen immer gerne antec, coolermaster, NZXT, chieftec, silverstone, lian li, thermaltake, ...
> 
> ...




Antec 900  Klick

oder das 1200 Klick


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (27. August 2008)

*AW: PC Gehäuse gesucht ! Für Gaming PC (mit Seiten Fenster)*

Cooler Master Centurion
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...urion-RC-534-SWNA-GP-silver-Window::6269.html
Seitenfenster ohne lästiges Loch (Luftstrom von Vorn nach Hinten)
gebürstetes Aluminum 
geiles Aussehen
kann man leicht modden (Lack lichter in das Mesh Gitter vorne etc...........


----------



## xTDmAStErx (28. August 2008)

*AW: PC Gehäuse gesucht ! Für Gaming PC (mit Seiten Fenster)*

Also ich hab jetzt ein einblick bekommen die meisten sehen ja schon gut aus 
Nur da ich leider 0 Ahnung vom Einbauen habe meine Frage : 
Gibt es einbauanleitungen zur hilfe ????


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (28. August 2008)

*AW: PC Gehäuse gesucht ! Für Gaming PC (mit Seiten Fenster)*



			
				xTDmAStErx am 28.08.2008 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab jetzt ein einblick bekommen die meisten sehen ja schon gut aus
> Nur da ich leider 0 Ahnung vom Einbauen habe meine Frage :
> Gibt es einbauanleitungen zur hilfe ????


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...el/21984-how-pc-selbstbau-leicht-gemacht.html


----------



## Spawncyrus (28. August 2008)

*AW: PC Gehäuse gesucht ! Für Gaming PC (mit Seiten Fenster)*

[Hallo!

Hab gestern von Caseking.de den Thermaltake Armor Plus geliefert bekommen.
Z.Zt. dort im Angebot, sprengt aber mit 139 Euro trotzdem ein bischen den Rahmen.
Hammer-Verarbeitung
Hammer-Zubehör
Hammer-Durchdacht (keine Schrauberei für Laufwerke, usw.)
Schau Die das Ding halt mal an!


----------



## Spawncyrus (28. August 2008)

*AW: PC Gehäuse gesucht ! Für Gaming PC (mit Seiten Fenster)*

Nur da ich leider 0 Ahnung vom Einbauen habe meine Frage : 
Gibt es einbauanleitungen zur hilfe ???? [/quote]

Ja. Beim Thermaltake Armor plus gute Anleitung mit vielen Bildern.
Außerdem herausziehbarer Mainboardschlitten.


----------



## Plutosi (29. August 2008)

*AW: PC Gehäuse gesucht ! Für Gaming PC (mit Seiten Fenster)*

Hi ich suche auch ein neues Gehäuse.
Sollte so im 50euro Bereich sein^^
Seitenfenster mit Neonröhren und Led Lüfter zb:
MS-TECH LC-402 Schwarz PC Gehäuse Minitower 4 x 5.25 Schwarz    +
Revoltec PC-Lüfter Dark Blue beleuchtet mit 4 LEDs blau 

Das gehäuse sieht schonmal richtig geil aus hat aber sau schlechte qualität.
Die maße von meinem alten gehäuse sind 28cm,41cm,41cm

Habe leider noch kein passenden gefunden

Ps:Netzteil habe ich schon


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. August 2008)

*AW: PC Gehäuse gesucht ! Für Gaming PC (mit Seiten Fenster)*

also im bereich bis 50 euro, udn dann diese erwartungen?

ich hab für ein gehäuse ohne firlefanz usw. schon mehr als 100 euro bezahlt,
rechner für deien anforderungen lieber das doppelte, sonst kommst du mit "guter qualität" niemals hin


----------



## SuicideVampire (29. August 2008)

*AW: PC Gehäuse gesucht ! Für Gaming PC (mit Seiten Fenster)*



			
				Chris-W201-Fan am 29.08.2008 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> also im bereich bis 50 euro, udn dann diese erwartungen?
> 
> ich hab für ein gehäuse ohne firlefanz usw. schon mehr als 100 euro bezahlt,
> rechner für deien anforderungen lieber das doppelte, sonst kommst du mit "guter qualität" niemals hin



Ich kann das Aerocool AeroEngine Jr. empfehlen, das kostet in etwa 50€, hat ein Seitenfenster und ist solide verarbeitet. LED-Gedöns muss man allerdings von Hand nachrüsten.


----------

